
Age of Empires 2 is quietly having an incredible year - chris_overseas
https://www.pcgamer.com/age-of-empires-2-is-quietly-having-an-incredible-year/
======
thesandlord
I never thought I'd be into e-sports, but I started watching AoE2 streams on
YouTube a little over a year ago and got pulled in. The community is quite
nice and the pro scene is fun to watch.

T90[1] is probably the most well known streamer. He just hosted Hidden Cup 3,
which was the biggest 1v1 AoE2 tournament prize pool since 2002. Crazy!

Props to Microsoft for making Definitive Edition a great remaster. They could
have easily gone down the Warcraft III: Reforged path and botched the game,
but it feels like they really care about the success of the franchise.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZUT79WUUpZlZ-
XMF7l4CFg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZUT79WUUpZlZ-XMF7l4CFg)

~~~
m_mueller
Seconded. Started following Viper, Hera, DauT, T90 and the likes - it's a
closely knit pro scene that's a lot of fun to watch.

------
dmbaggett
AoE 2 was a seminal game. I remember playing it obsessively in the early days
of ITA Software (circa 99). It was addictive and the graphics were amazing for
the time, but my strongest memory is of the path-finding algorithms directing
my troops right through the enemy’s position, to the slaughter — much to my
frustration.

------
bigpumpkin
The definitive edition graphics brought a great refresh to the timeless
original art design. Perhaps I am showing my age, but I find the art style of
Age of Empires 4 as revealed by its trailer[1] to be cartoonish and out of
proportion.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFlVNtGJVDU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFlVNtGJVDU)

